# Je prends des coups de jus quand mon Pb est en charge...



## tedy (29 Juillet 2005)

Voila j'en ai déja renvoyé un pour ce même problème...  

J'explique...  

Quand je branche l'alimentation et ce de manière assez aléatoire j'ai une sensation de vibration ou de bourdonement au niveau des mains de chaque coté du trackpad.

Lorsque que l'on pose ses lèvres à ces endroits, on se rend compte que c'est cette sensation est en fait du courant électrique qui passe au travers de l'alu... (ça pique !)

Alors maintenant plusieurs questions:

Que dois-je faire?

C'est déjà le deuxième en une semaine...qui me dit que le troisième ne le fera pas?

Suis-je le seul à avoir ce phénomène sur le Powerbook 12"?
Je précise que c'est le dernier modèle que je viens tout juste de commander..


----------



## Avril-VII (29 Juillet 2005)

Moi ca m'arrivait toujours au début que je l'avais (deux semaines), mais le phénomène semble s'être atténué 
Je ne pense pas que tu le soit le seul, je croit même avoir déjà lu des fils à ce sujet...

A+

Avril.


----------



## chagregel (29 Juillet 2005)

Il y a plein de sujets qui en parle. Vous n'êtes pas des "Nioub" pourtant...  

Faites des recherches avec "Chataigne", "Jus"... etc...


----------

